# First growth scan yesterday!



## MrsCLH (Jun 22, 2011)

Morning everyone, went for my first growth scan yesterday at 26 weeks - apparently baby is growing 'beautifully'! I thought it was the best scan yet, could see its little face peering out 

Baby is breech at the moment, but they said they're not worried at this stage as plenty of time for it to move. It does explain the pressure I've been feeling at the top of my bump, quite painful by the end of the day, but it's baby's head pressing up right under my ribcage cheeky monkey! It is a real wriggler I have to say, took the poor sonographer ages to do all the measurements cos it wouldn't stay still, and it kept kicking right under the probe so she could feel it too!

I brought up the subject of the birth with my obstetrician this time too. She said that whilst some hospitals have a policy of inducing diabetics at 38 weeks, they don't. So if everything continues to progress as it is at the moment then they will let me go as close to my due date as possible so I have the best chance possible of going into labour naturally. Although obviously its so unpredictable that anything could happen before then, but she said from 36 weeks they will see me every week and keep reviewing it to see if I need to be induced earlier. Feel better that we discussed the options and I have more of an idea what might happen 

Oh and my hba1c was still 5.2 so pleased about that as well!

Hope everyone else doing well.

Mrs H xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Mrs thats great news about the baby growth and the hbA well done thats a fantastic result,baby sounds like a right live wire x


----------



## allisonb (Jun 22, 2011)

That sounds like positive news, it's good to hear that there isn't an assumption that you'll have a section at 38 weeks just because you're diabetic!  Glad baby is growing nicely too. x


----------



## allisonb (Jun 22, 2011)

Absolutely fab HbA1c too.....well done you!


----------



## rachelha (Jun 22, 2011)

Fantastic!  That is an amazing hba1c, you should be really proud of yourself.


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 24, 2011)

good news and hope for a normal birth without complications


----------



## newbs (Jun 27, 2011)

Brilliant news on all counts!  Especially the fact your hospital don't automatically induce you at 38 weeks so you have a better chance of natural labour. Your HbA1c is fantastic too, well done!


----------

